# Nokia 8800 is now available



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

Hi

I got one yesterday and I love it 

http://www.mobilephonesdirect.co.uk/pho ... _8800.html

Cheers

Justin


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

i want one!! whats the battery life like?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Oh dear look at that price! 

The whole point of the 88xx series in the past is that they were 'exclusive' stlye phones, and were obscenly expensive! I remember paying Â£349 for my old 8810 and Â£369 for my old 8850, and that was ON contract! They also commanded close to Â£800 sim free.

This phone seems to negate the whole point of the 88xx series. Ok, so the mobile phone world has changed in terms of prices, needs, features etc, but this phone is supposed to be doing what the old 8810 & 8850 did, but at that price it wont IMO.

Yeah i know im being shallow, but an exclusive style phone shouldn't IMO command a Â£100 on contract price when launched. Give it a few months and it will be free to every tom dick and harry. I'm off to expansys to cancel my order.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> Yeah i know im being shallow, but an exclusive style phone shouldn't IMO command a Â£100 on contract price when launched. Give it a few months and it will be free to every tom dick and harry. I'm off to expansys to cancel my order.


Don't be too hasty - I can get you one for around the 800 quid mark if you're interested...Just PM me and I'll send you the details :!:

H


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Discover the new Nokia 8800 phone. Created for your ultimate pleasure, its graceful looks and seamless functions will leave a lasting impression. Every aspect has been meticulously considered and precisely engineered; from the laser-cut curves of its steel-clad body to the state-of-the-art slide mechanism and fine-pitched screen with reinforced glass - this phone is a masterpiece. Let the exquisitely composed ringing tones evoke your innermost emotions.

lol - its a fecking phone.... description makes it sounds as if it is being targeted at bored lonely housewives.

And why be daft enough to pay Â£800 for a phone anyway... never see the point of that. Also even buying a phone for Â£350 - no biggy most of the semi decent phones cost that anyway.

I'll keep my k750i which can do all of the above and will cost me Â£200 for a year.


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Its crazy I was paying Â£750 for my stock only 4 weeks ago. And now they are being dished out at Â£400 equivalent on contract! :evil:

They have no exclusivity left as far as im concerned seeing as every rudeboy will have one within a month.


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

How can anyone who drives a TT be concerned about exclusivity :?


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

jiggyjaggy said:


> Its crazy I was paying Â£750 for my stock only 4 weeks ago. And now they are being dished out at Â£400 equivalent on contract! :evil:
> 
> They have no exclusivity left as far as im concerned seeing as every rudeboy will have one within a month.


Buy a Vertu!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Its shit.


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

jampott said:


> Its shit.


Agreed.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

justinp said:


> How can anyone who drives a TT be concerned about exclusivity :?


I don't drive a TT.


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Its shit.


Agreed, its not what I want but it is exclusive.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

justinp said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Its shit.
> ...


For this week maybe. :?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Would anyone really notice you didn't have the latest or most exclusive phone ? :?


----------



## NIIK_TT (May 7, 2002)

Ive heard that this phone doesnt actually have the 'spring' release mechanism that the 8910 has. Something along the lines of having to slide your thumb on the cover to open the keypad. Is this true?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

coupe-sport said:


> Would anyone really notice you didn't have the latest or most exclusive phone ? :?


A conversation oft had in the pub...

Lisa pointed out some jeans that some chap was wearing the other day. Evisu or summat. I'm not really into brands, I'm at the age where I buy what I like, not what the masses are wearing...

Well anyway, apparently the jeans this guy was wearing are well over Â£100, and the only distinguishing feature was a wavy line on the rear pocket.

...but it was totally lost on me, so I don't think most people DO notice if you have the very latest or most expensive XYZ item.

I can understand spending a lot of money on a phone that does a lot of things, but to spend an arm and a leg on this one just because it is supposedly exclusive is patently silly. It'll be in your pocket most of the time, and if you wear it on a belt clip (or worse, on a string aroung your neck) you'll look a total wally anyway.

(the only exception to this rule is Oakley sunglasses)


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

FFS why do people pay that much for what is effectively just a phone.
you have all gone mad like the nutters that will shop in Harrods for eggs ! an egg is an egg why pay 3 times more for it, some people just want to fritter away money ... just think what you could do with the money you didnt spend on wastful purchases....

each to their own i guess but only an idiot will pay over 150 for a phone that will be free on a package in a few months or free on upgrade if you threten to move supplier (which is what i do every year and I get to pick what ever handset I want). There really is no point in trying to claim you had one first ...


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

jonhaff said:


> FFS why do people pay that much for what is effectively just a phone.
> you have all gone mad like the nutters that will shop in Harrods for eggs ! an egg is an egg why pay 3 times more for it, some people just want to fritter away money ... just think what you could do with the money you didnt spend on wastful purchases....
> 
> each to their own i guess but only an idiot will pay over 150 for a phone that will be free on a package in a few months or free on upgrade if you threten to move supplier (which is what i do every year and I get to pick what ever handset I want). There really is no point in trying to claim you had one first ...


Why did you buy an Audi TT when a smart would have got you from A to B?

I did not buy the 8800 because its exclusive, I bought it becuase it is a quality product cased in stainless steel to compliment my Black Face Stainless Steel Rolex Submariner.

Cheers

JustinP


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

I dont have a TT anymore and and a Smart too small to get luggage in. cars are on a different argument than recieving a phone call, the cheap Â£100 will still answer the phone as a 800 one?! (ignoring any other crappy feature it may have like PDA , music etc)

Dont take offence but if you are buying 800 phones to "compliment my Black Face Stainless Steel Rolex Submariner" then why do YOU have a TT !! surely a Porsche would be more in your style ! No offence, just a statement.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

justinp said:


> I did not buy the 8800 because its exclusive, I bought it becuase it is a quality product cased in stainless steel to compliment my Black Face Stainless Steel Rolex Submariner.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> JustinP


Oh dear.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

r1 said:


> justinp said:
> 
> 
> > I did not buy the 8800 because its exclusive, I bought it becuase it is a quality product cased in stainless steel to compliment my Black Face Stainless Steel Rolex Submariner.
> ...


I bet it plays a really wacky, far-out, personalised ringtone like "Crazy Frog" as well... :lol:


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

jonhaff said:


> Dont take offence but if you are buying 800 phones to "compliment my Black Face Stainless Steel Rolex Submariner" then why do YOU have a TT !! surely a Porsche would be more in your style ! No offence, just a statement.


I could not afford a Porsche, as Iâ€™ve wasted to much on watches and gadgets :lol:

But just to clarify the phone is only Â£119.00 with a Â£40/month contract, Iâ€™m currently writing mobile handset software for a living, and its good practice to see how other manufacturers have implemented the features. As a result my company pays for the phone and its bills.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Some people really dont like spending money on fones eh?

I guess its personal taste, u can buy a cheapo phone or an expensive phone and they'll both more or less do the same thing. 
U could buy a cheapo car or an expensive car, both will get u from A to B
or a really good example, is a Primark handbag compared to Louis Vuitton!!Â£3 vs Â£3000!!

Cheapo watch or Rolex the list is endless!!

but yea.. eggs!! from HARRODS! now that is just plain stupid! wonder how much the eggs are at harrods? :roll:

Im quite looking forward to getting my 8800...


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Dr_Parmar said:


> but yea.. eggs!! from HARRODS! now that is just plain stupid! wonder how much the eggs are at harrods? :roll:


But they're worth it because I hear that Al Fayed bloke lays them himself... :lol:

As for the 8800, well it is *very* shiny...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Hmmm, don't know if it would go with my shoes.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Oh dear look at that price!
> 
> The whole point of the 88xx series in the past is that they were 'exclusive' stlye phones, and were obscenly expensive! I remember paying Â£349 for my old 8810 and Â£369 for my old 8850, and that was ON contract! They also commanded close to Â£800 sim free.
> 
> ...


I agree completely Kev. I remember getting an 8850 when I was 18/19 and paid about Â£700 for it for the simple reason that no one else had one. People frequently used to ask to have a look at it.

Not sure what's going on with the pricing here as even Expansys are quoting Â£474.95 with a contract so maybe the site mentioned above has the pricing wrong? In which case, snap one up!


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Expansys has never been the cheapest in the past (although they do tend to actually have stock when they claim they do, unlike a lot of cheaper places!) but the discrepancy does look a bit suspect.

I've also noticed that MobilePhonesDirect don't port numbers - I thought this was a network carrier thing, not a dealer thing anyway? Has anybody managed to order one and transfer their existing number from another network? Is it something that can be done *after* purchase if I order one anyway? :wink:


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Yes I believe you can port a number anytime upto 6 months from getting the phone.

Did you guys order the phone from mobiledirect on contract for Â£150 pounds or so?


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

just spoke to O2 they say they are launching it on july the 4th, also spoke to my buddy at CPW and he said they have sum in stock but they are selling as a sim free price of about Â£400 smackers!

think i'l wait for the O2 upgrade


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Do you have a contact you could pm me as I would like to buy one of these sim free from CPW if they have in stock.

cheers Buddy


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

Dr_Parmar said:


> just spoke to O2 they say they are launching it on july the 4th, also spoke to my buddy at CPW and he said they have sum in stock but they are selling as a sim free price of about Â£400 smackers!
> 
> think i'l wait for the O2 upgrade


CPW told me over Â£700 SIM free, so either your mate is doing you good deal as a friend or someone in CPW talking poo. (for a change)

The link I posted on the first page was the cheapest I could find on saturday, they can do SIM Free for Â£600.

Also mine which was bought on contract with vodafone is not SIM Locked :-D

I currently have my Orange SIM in it until the number is ported to Vodafone sometime next week.

Cheers

Justin


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Did it take long for yours to arrive? As I may take this option...


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

Hi

I went into the local branch in Southampton and collected it, it was a Â£30 more than the web price but I have no patience and I got mine on saturday.

It is a lovely phone.

Cheers

Justin


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

jam said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear look at that price!
> ...


I was the same.... however my phone was free.... weighed a "tonne" .... certainly did not fit in my pocket..... but people would ask to see it. No fancy ringtones - no games - no office sync - no camera - no video - no text as such. Just calls.

Then again this was around 1989/90


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

justinp said:


> Hi
> 
> I went into the local branch in Southampton and collected it, it was a Â£30 more than the web price but I have no patience and I got mine on saturday.
> 
> ...


So how much did you pay in total? And whats your monthly rental?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Vodafone rep has just given me a couple - well impressed.


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

Sorry i still cant believe what Im hearing in here?
Â£400 for a phone.... for gods sake you have all gone totaly mad, or have far too much money to waste its outragous.

If you all have that much why are you driving TTs at all, if you didnt spend so much on such wasteful gadgets you'd all be able to afford something better.

All these phones will be 100 in 4 months time.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

jonhaff said:


> Sorry i still cant believe what Im hearing in here?
> Â£400 for a phone.... for gods sake you have all gone totaly mad, or have far too much money to waste its outragous.
> 
> If you all have that much why are you driving TTs at all, if you didnt spend so much on such wasteful gadgets you'd all be able to afford something better.
> ...


More like Â£40 and Â£20 rental - too much competition in the market these days to justify "snazzy" phones - lol.

What does it do that no other phone does to justify the Â£Â£ APART from the style.?


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

So I take it the 8800 has lots of features? Does it allow you to make phone calls?


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

u have pm


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

u have pm


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Boba FeTT said:


> So I take it the 8800 has lots of features? Does it allow you to make phone calls?


Actually what I want from a phone:

Small/slim
No flimsy plasticky bits to get caught on pockets and fall off
Decent sized screen
Decent tactile-feedback buttons
Ability to make phone calls
Ability to be fashioned into a fearsome weapon should the need arise*

I have a PDA, I have a camera, and I have a kitchen sink. I have no need for them to be built into my phone.
I'd gladly pay more for a phone that has fewer "features" because at the moment, they all appear to be suffering from bloatware. 

*Ok, not that one. :lol:


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Carphone Warehouse's website shows it as Â£699.99 sim free...


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

looks like CPW have increased their prices 

have e mailed my buddy, will keep u guys posted :?


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

All you guys who got yours from MobilePhonesDirect, do any of you have a contact telephone number for them? I've been trying to get an email response since two weeks ago, but they are ignoring all attempts to contact them. Now my 2nd (long story! :roll: ) 8800 has dropped through my door, and I haven't even got an address to return them to!!! :x

PS - on a different note, how many batteries did you all get? One of mine came with two, the other came with one. Either the first has an extra one (in which case I'm keeping it) or the other has had one stolen.


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Do you want to just sell it? Im looking for one.


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

The problem is I think this one is on a contract, the same as my other one, and having spoken to Vodafone, the only way to port a number across is by doing it at point of purchase (first I'd heard of that) so this is a new phone, new contract, new number. Useless to me, and unless you want to buy my contract, probably useless to you... :?


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Check your pm.


----------



## NIIK_TT (May 7, 2002)

Does anyone know a good web site to get this phone on contract? cheers


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

QuackingPlums said:


> Actually what I want from a phone:
> 
> Small/slim
> No flimsy plasticky bits to get caught on pockets and fall off
> ...


Amen.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

NIIK_TT said:


> Does anyone know a good web site to get this phone on contract? cheers


Try here mate. It's where I got mine from (albeit contract free) and they delivered it next day

http://www.expansys.com/product.asp?code=121008

HTH

James


----------



## woods (Sep 6, 2004)

Does anyone know how to increase the earpiece volume on this phone? Sometimes seems a bit quiet.


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

woods said:


> Does anyone know how to increase the earpiece volume on this phone? Sometimes seems a bit quiet.


The normal volume controls that you find on most other Nokias are now on the left and right cursor keys, rather than being aesthetically unpleasing on the side. Whilst in a call, press left or right to change the volume. It's still quieter than my old 6100 tho, but apparently that's a known trait...


----------



## woods (Sep 6, 2004)

Cheers, I'll give that a try.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

How about one in 24ct Gold?

Bling :roll:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=6420698323&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

QuackingPlums said:


> The problem is I think this one is on a contract, the same as my other one, and having spoken to Vodafone, the only way to port a number across is by doing it at point of purchase (first I'd heard of that) so this is a new phone, new contract, new number. Useless to me, and unless you want to buy my contract, probably useless to you... :?


If you wait 4-6 months it will be on upgrade at a cost usually unless you threaten to leave your current operator. I went through to the option to leave vodafone last time and they look at your account see what your monthly calls are like and then do u a deal to keep you and that includes keeping your number


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

jonhaff said:


> QuackingPlums said:
> 
> 
> > The problem is I think this one is on a contract, the same as my other one, and having spoken to Vodafone, the only way to port a number across is by doing it at point of purchase (first I'd heard of that) so this is a new phone, new contract, new number. Useless to me, and unless you want to buy my contract, probably useless to you... :?
> ...


Heh - it's actually even more complex than that!  
I tried to leave Orange because they don't do the 8800.
The one I eventually got from MuppetsDirect was a new contract, without the option of taking my number from Orange - apparently this one cannot be taken off this new number that has been assigned to it. :roll: 
I've subsequently managed to get another from Vodafone directly, who HAVE taken my number from Orange, so now I have an 8800 with the correct number and I'm happy.
However, due to reasons only known to MuppetsDirect, I also have a second 8800 to "replace" the one I tried to cancel... I'm still waiting to see if they want these back... :roll:


----------

